# Sebastian Inlet, Where to Buy Cheap Bucktail Jigs?



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I am from Virginia and fished at Sebastian Inlet for last week. 

I had a great visit. You Floridians have an outstanding fishery there and I plan to visit every year. 

I bought my bucktail at bait stores through out the area. I was told that bucktails could be had for less than $1.00 per jig. Anyone know where? Address, direction or phone number would be great for quality jigs.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*hate walmart but*

found some there for about $2.50. Found same at Wabaso tackel for about $3.99. Bought them at the local tackle store.


----------



## marcg (Dec 7, 2005)

Seems like the decent Bucktails will run between $2 to $3 on the average.

I have seen some red tail hawks at Wal-Mart for $1.58 but they look pretty crappy and have pretty stiff hairs. Doubtful if they would flair at all actually.

Wildcat in Melbourne has some pretty decent ones for $1.99 a pop.

The best looking ones I have seen so far are at ******'s and they are almost $3 a piece...very fancy and well contructed.

Throwing those bucktails gets expensive...I am almost tempted to freedive the inlet on slack tide to pick up all the hundreds of jigs that must be on the bottom


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*Bass Pro has*

them for 1.99 in many different colors. good little deal they have, and seem to work great. mike


----------

